# Anything in SW Michigan Yet?



## ladyofanubis (Apr 11, 2021)

I had hip surgery one week ago today, and I am itching to get out there. Unfortunately it is not possible at this moment. Maybe in a couple of weeks. Any finds in Kalamazoo County yet?


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

There's some randoms popping, but things should really start for you after next weekend.


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## DvntAF (Apr 26, 2021)

Found in Sturgis, Mi on 4-23.


----------



## ladyofanubis (Apr 11, 2021)

DvntAF said:


> Found in Sturgis, Mi on 4-23.


Nice!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Just starting to pop below the border and I'm still finding blacks. After Thursday, shrooms will be everywhere...be ready!


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

Plenty are out there already. I’ve left quite a few behind for them to mature a little bit longer. This weekends weather will be a perfect start for the month of May. 
Don’t let the dry weather, snow, frost or temp flux fool you. It’s all about the relative humidity, soil temps and ensuring the daily temps don’t get too hot too soon like they have the last two years.


----------

